# Penn Heaver feedback



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

Hi folks, 

Does anyone have any feedback on Penn heavers, Prevail, Battalion or Chaos? I already know the Squadron will be heavier and softer than I would like. Believe me, I know you get you what you pay for, and looking at Drum Gun, CTS and CCP as well. I don't mind shelling out for quality but like to have some intel going in, when I can't test cast everything. Ya, a Prevail won't typically outperform a Century, but given I will get two weeks a year out of it, and not a tourney level caster, looking to see where I really ought to land. No point in dropping a grand if operator casting ability won't get any more out of it than a Benjamin rod, lol. Looking in 6-12oz range. I'd miss building it myself but that's not a major consideration....I'd likely end up with a higher end rod later in any case, and Penn doesn't make a 13' as I'm aware.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Thorhammer said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on Penn heavers, Prevail, Battalion or Chaos? I already know the Squadron will be heavier and softer than I would like. Believe me, I know you get you what you pay for, and looking at Drum Gun, CTS and CCP as well. I don't mind shelling out for quality but like to have some intel going in, when I can't test cast everything. Ya, a Prevail won't typically outperform a Century, but given I will get two weeks a year out of it, and not a tourney level caster, looking to see where I really ought to land. No point in dropping a grand if operator casting ability won't get any more out of it than a Benjamin rod, lol. Looking in 6-12oz range. I'd miss building it myself but that's not a major consideration....I'd likely end up with a higher end rod later in any case, and Penn doesn't make a 13' as I'm aware.


Don't worry about the 13 ft part. A 12 ft is all you need and for a cheaper rod don't forget the TICA (I have a 11 ft in one and its a decent little rod)and Tsunami or the Bass Pro series of rods.


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

Thanks- I have 12' Tsunami I've had for 12-13 years as go-to, along with 70-30 split Beachrunner that has been indestructible.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

12' 6-12 battalion is a good option. I have several prevails, but dont know that I stress those even as much as I did the battalion

I now Fish the CPS rods and throw them as hard as I want with no fear. I have broken a smaller battalion, but the CPS are strong. Tommy told me that he has tried to break his by overloading and Casting hard and could not.

I love my penn rods and reels, but I would not cast them like that. They don't give the sMe confidence as a custom or semi custom.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Mostly I use a CPS 6-10, but I bought a Battalion II 6-12 this week to throw 10-12 plus bait in this weeks heavy surf. It definitely handles the heavier weights well. Used it yesterday and was satisfied with how it casts, and also hooked two big drum and it handled them no problem. With your limited use the Penn should be good.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

I got to do some casts with a CPS Gen 2 6-10 recently. First of all, they’re gorgeous… and dual-rung (use with casting or spinning reel). They were designed to cast farther than anything else at that price point, and it was actually a nice easy-going departure from the stiffer, faster tournament rods I use in competition.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

You have only one life and only have a limited amount of time to fish. Why go to the drag strip in a Yugo.

If you only Drum fish two weeks a year and you expect to have any success against fishing against fellas who fish 50 weeks a year who fish with the best equipment. My opinion would be to get the best rod you can.

If it were me and I did not already have a bunch of nice sticks, I would buy the NorthFork Composites Blank while it is only $249 shipped to your door. Gary Loomis would not steer you wrong. Nothing against the Chinese but have some American rod builder put some guides on it and go to work.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I second a Penn Battalion. The guides are crap and don’t hold up on the Squadron and Prevail. The Ocean Master is also an option to consider.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Garboman said:


> You have only one life and only have a limited amount of time to fish. Why go to the drag strip in a Yugo.
> 
> If you only Drum fish two weeks a year and you expect to have any success against fishing against fellas who fish 50 weeks a year who fish with the best equipment. My opinion would be to get the best rod you can.
> 
> If it were me and I did not already have a bunch of nice sticks, I would buy the NorthFork Composites Blank while it is only $249 shipped to your door. Gary Loomis would not steer you wrong. Nothing against the Chinese but have some American rod builder put some guides on it and go to work.


Probably the best advice given............If you want to throw a LOT of weight the 1509 RS if you can find one will set ya free or the CTS 1306


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Garboman said:


> You have only one life and only have a limited amount of time to fish. Why go to the drag strip in a Yugo.
> 
> If you only Drum fish two weeks a year and you expect to have any success against fishing against fellas who fish 50 weeks a year who fish with the best equipment. My opinion would be to get the best rod you can.
> 
> If it were me and I did not already have a bunch of nice sticks, I would buy the NorthFork Composites Blank while it is only $249 shipped to your door. Gary Loomis would not steer you wrong. Nothing against the Chinese but have some American rod builder put some guides on it and go to work.


*** You will always know how much money you have but never know how much time you have to catch fish


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I have a Battalion II 12ft 6-12 but it is reserved to knock around on piers.


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

Folks, much appreciated and anyone else, keep the intel coming. The North Fork is an option I hadn't thought of. As far as a blank goes, I will be building it. Don't really need 1306- I built a Geeks 6-16 last year if I decide I want to throw bricks. A buddy had 1305 which I threw and liked, and another buddy has a full arsenal of Tommy's rods and loves them. 

I expect this will be a journey rather a destination- will end up with several of the above. I think since I already have a couple dozen 9-12' store rods from Daiwa, Penn, Okuma and Tsunami, I will take Retired's advice and get what I want and build it....buy the best and buy once. 

I'm a world class tackle ho. There, I said it.


----------



## Redbeard (Feb 25, 2019)

Garboman said:


> You have only one life and only have a limited amount of time to fish. Why go to the drag strip in a Yugo.
> 
> If you only Drum fish two weeks a year and you expect to have any success against fishing against fellas who fish 50 weeks a year who fish with the best equipment. My opinion would be to get the best rod you can.
> 
> If it were me and I did not already have a bunch of nice sticks, I would buy the NorthFork Composites Blank while it is only $249 shipped to your door. Gary Loomis would not steer you wrong. Nothing against the Chinese but have some American rod builder put some guides on it and go to work.


The NFC blank is no longer 250. I slept on that one for too long


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep - you snooze, you lose. FWIW, the 1207 is not a 50/50 2pc and that turned me off on it. 

The 1265 is listed as "salmon, steelhead, surf" and rated at 2-8, which means maybe 5-6 - dunno if the current crop of Loomis desgins/builds are over or underrated. Don't matter, I'm expecting the 1265 to be winner winner chicken dinner and I shudda bought two, not just one, before it goes off sale, back to $275.


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

Bob, whered you see that? I didnt see on NFC site, but could be me. happened before.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Thorhammer said:


> Bob, whered you see that? I didnt see on NFC site, but could be me. happened before.







__





360 Pro 1265-2 (HYB) – Northfork Composites






northforkcomposites.com


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

The Vega rods are an option, the Intimidator Heavy & Light are copies of the Rain Shadow 1508 & 1509. A light cut down to about 12'3" is a pretty nice setup for a budget build that is easier to load and fish.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Ordered yet another NFC 1265.


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

thats a deal


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

The Joker said:


> The Vega rods are an option, the Intimidator Heavy & Light are copies of the Rain Shadow 1508 & 1509. A light cut down to about 12'3" is a pretty nice setup for a budget build that is easier to load and fish.


Joker, is the Vega truly pretty much spot on compared to the RS 1508/1509.....from my personal experience the 1508 is a great 8nbait rod but when you go to 10n bait you need to have the 1509 in your hands....


----------



## Jdub04 (11 mo ago)

retired said:


> Joker, is the Vega truly pretty much spot on compared to the RS 1508/1509.....from my personal experience the 1508 is a great 8nbait rod but when you go to 10n bait you need to have the 1509 in your hands....


 The L is a lot more powerful then a rs 1508, it'll easily throw 12 and bait


----------



## Jdub04 (11 mo ago)

retired said:


> Joker, is the Vega truly pretty much spot on compared to the RS 1508/1509.....from my personal experience the 1508 is a great 8nbait rod but when you go to 10n bait you need to have the 1509 in your hands....


The Vega h will throw even more


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Jdub04 said:


> The Vega h will throw even more


UGHHHH...at my age I find it hard to truly load a 1509 any more to do the rod justice. At least for a long day of fishing I can't. That's why I love the forgiving nature of the 1508. I appreciate your insight.I had hoped the 12 ft dagger would do it but its just not got it past 6-7nbait , at least it doesn't for me. GREAT pomp rods though.


----------



## Jdub04 (11 mo ago)

retired said:


> UGHHHH...at my age I find it hard to truly load a 1509 any more to do the rod justice. At least for a long day of fishing I can't. That's why I love the forgiving nature of the 1508. I appreciate your insight.I had hoped the 12 ft dagger would do it but its just not got it past 6-7nbait , at least it doesn't for me. GREAT pomp rods though.


have you taken a look at rod geeks, they're super light and don't hurt the wallet as much as a cts.


----------



## Thorhammer (9 mo ago)

Picked up a 1305 blank.


----------

